# Our Neighbours - Honest



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

*These two watch our every move. especially when the barbecue is lit*.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Aw, they're cute.  Fine specimens of highland cattle.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

They look more friendly than a few of mine!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Smashing! The one on the left has to be Kirsty, and the blonde one has to be Heather :yes:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I used to have a fringe like the one on the left in the late 80's! h34r:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

They look a lot better than the University of Texas' mascot.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

EMO cows :huh:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Okay they look cute, but I bet they taste great served medium-rare :tongue2:


----------

